# Enlace Optico experimental



## gusvio (Mar 9, 2011)

bueno despues de aver realizado muchos proyectos de la comunidad, espero aportar en algo con el siguiente proyecto, es de un enciclopedia "Electronica Teoria Practica" de la editorial nueva prensa, lo mejor es que esta ampliamente explicado bueno sin mas ahi les dejo la primera parte seguire adjuntando lo demas si alguien le interesa, y sigan compartiendo gracias


----------

